# Car costs.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I can't understand why the average car is so expensive to buy in the Philippines compared to that same or very similar cars in Australia, probably the same for other countries? Import taxes? Probably.
Even the locally manufactured Vios seem expensive for what you get and comparing them to Australian equivalents verses labour costs they are not worth looking at. Been in plenty of rattling Vios taxi's and would never buy one.

Our family wagon a Peugeot 508 tourer (Bengies car) was purchased here in Oz brand new drive away for "converted" PHP 1,820,000. The same car there is 2,250,000. 
430 K more expensive, we can buy a small house in our local province for the difference, what gives?
We also have an SL Merc worth little in OZ but astounded at the prices there. 

What to buy? Looking at medium to large wagon or dual cab ute, 4x4 optional. Turbo diesel only.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I can't understand why the average car is so expensive to buy in the Philippines compared to that same or very similar cars in Australia, probably the same for other countries? Import taxes? Probably.
> Even the locally manufactured Vios seem expensive for what you get and comparing them to Australian equivalents verses labour costs they are not worth looking at. Been in plenty of rattling Vios taxi's and would never buy one.
> 
> Our family wagon a Peugeot 508 tourer (Bengies car) was purchased here in Oz brand new drive away for "converted" PHP 1,820,000. The same car there is 2,250,000.
> ...


Yes import duty, the Philippines is protecting it's own car industry from cheap imports. That's why it's so expensive to import your own car.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

European cars carry an 80% tariff, making them ridiculously expensive. Cars built within the ASEAN region, such as Thailand do not. Hence, the Toyotas and Kia and even Ford Pickup (Thailand) are reasonably priced. I bought an almost new 2014 Kia from an expat with only 5km on it for about 700K php. It runs perfectly, despite having lived in stop and go traffic and potholes for over two years, and more importantly, has dual airbags and a great A/C.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Bought a 2016 Hyundai Tucson 2.0L gas model, automatic(AU 2.0L Active X) for php 1,180,000 last Jul. Steve think that was less than the same vehicle in Canberra.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Bought a 2016 Hyundai Tucson 2.0L gas model, automatic(AU 2.0L Active X) for php 1,180,000 last Jul. Steve think that was less than the same vehicle in Canberra.
> 
> Chuck


Be careful comparing cars across different countries, the specs can vary wildly. The Philippine model can be a very low spec that you simply couldn't import into a western country, no lights, no indicators, rugedised horn, no heater........


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Be careful comparing cars across different countries, the specs can vary wildly. The Philippine model can be a very low spec that you simply couldn't import into a western country, no lights, no indicators, rugedised horn, no heater........


So true, I remember way back when I could not import European cars with European specs because they did not meet US safety standards.

Chuck


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> I can't understand why the average car is so expensive to buy in the Philippines compared to that same or very similar cars in Australia, probably the same for other countries? Import taxes? Probably.
> Even the locally manufactured Vios seem expensive for what you get and comparing them to Australian equivalents verses labour costs they are not worth looking at. Been in plenty of rattling Vios taxi's and would never buy one.
> 
> Our family wagon a Peugeot 508 tourer (Bengies car) was purchased here in Oz brand new drive away for "converted" PHP 1,820,000. The same car there is 2,250,000.
> ...


Hi Steve
I have decided on the Ford Ranger Wildtrak 3.2l diesel, auto, 4x4 at P1.7m. Take a look.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hi Steve
> I have decided on the Ford Ranger Wildtrak 3.2l diesel, auto, 4x4 at P1.7m. Take a look.


hogrider, it appears you do your homework, plenty of these onsite but only the smaller engine and base models with trays, popular here but something I have not considered as they are underpowered and lack refinement, looking looking online in the PH sites but not up to speed with western sites, looking at fuel economy there appears to be no figures nor emissions etc etc, presuming they are the same as OZ I will next look on the OZ sites. Ute looks good and so far seem cheaper in PH than here in OZ, interesting.

Thanks for the heads up, will investigate further.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> hogrider, it appears you do your homework, plenty of these onsite but only the smaller engine and base models with trays, popular here but something I have not considered as they are underpowered and lack refinement, looking looking online in the PH sites but not up to speed with western sites, looking at fuel economy there appears to be no figures nor emissions etc etc, presuming they are the same as OZ I will next look on the OZ sites. Ute looks good and so far seem cheaper in PH than here in OZ, interesting.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, will investigate further.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi Steve

I believe that the gasoline powered 2 litre engines are underpowered and a bit gutless. The diesel engine versions get great reviews in South Africa and Oz particularly. Oz lay claim that the truck was actually developed in country. Yeah its pretty good price in Fils. If you're into custom trucks check out the DeRanged Wildtrak, awesome beast.
Cheers
David


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Screwed-by-Ford-Subic-1055018874574431/


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

galactic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Screwed-by-Ford-Subic-1055018874574431/


This is probably an extreme case, but because of this and other experiences I have heard about the Laus Group of dealers, I will not do business with the Laus Group unless it is unavoidable. Laus Group runs many dealers (various brands) in Luzon and their after sales service appears to be exceptionally bad, and they don't give a hoot.

I have to take my Chevy Trailblazer to Chevy Pampanga, owned by Laus. Nothing good to say about service. Laus also owns our only new car dealers in Subic, Mitsu and Ford.

Many of the foreign brand dealers are run by companies such as Laus. Try and check out your local dealers to see if there are complaints. You can find car clubs on FB and join them before you buy. They talk about dealers a lot.

I will never buy Chevy here again because the cost of parts and service is a joke. I guess that like the new cars, there are import taxes on parts, and / or excessive profiteering. The Trailblazer has a proprietary windshield wiper. The front set is over p3000 at Chevy Pampanga. What a joke!

IMO Toyota is your best bet here. Wide dealer network and parts all over. My next vehicle will probably be a Fortuner or an Innova. I think most models are assembled in Laguna.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> This is probably an extreme case, but because of this and other experiences I have heard about the Laus Group of dealers, I will not do business with the Laus Group unless it is unavoidable. Laus Group runs many dealers (various brands) in Luzon and their after sales service appears to be exceptionally bad, and they don't give a hoot.
> 
> I have to take my Chevy Trailblazer to Chevy Pampanga, owned by Laus. Nothing good to say about service. Laus also owns our only new car dealers in Subic, Mitsu and Ford.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Galactic and Don and Abby. Food for thought.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Yes import duty, the Philippines is protecting it's own car industry from cheap imports. That's why it's so expensive to import your own car.


I cannot import a vehicle from OZ as we are right hand drive and my understanding is that's a no no. Even if left hand drive I am led to believe the duties are around 100% of the value.

As to protecting their local car manufacturing industry? There must be some tidy profits for a few given local labour costs, protectionism? Is this another black mark against my retirement visa?
Only my opinion Gary.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I cannot import a vehicle from OZ as we are right hand drive and my understanding is that's a no no. Even if left hand drive I am led to believe the duties are around 100% of the value.
> 
> As to protecting their local car manufacturing industry? There must be some tidy profits for a few given local labour costs, protectionism? Is this another black mark against my retirement visa?
> Only my opinion Gary.
> ...


It's all part of their Philippines first policy.


----------



## gumacanian (Jan 27, 2017)

There was talk late last year about much higher import taxes possibly coming this year which will put up the average cost of 500.00K!!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> It's all part of their Philippines first policy.


And we come right back to the contents of this article:

https://correctphilippines.org/filapino_first_fail/

Fred


----------



## gumacanian (Jan 27, 2017)

Plans last year of an import tax hike, could see an average price increase of 500K this year,or at least,that`s how it was reported.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Would love to import my Landrover, Harley Davidson and yacht, but the taxes and duty make it prohibitively expensive even without any hike in the tax rate. Will sell everything and buy in Fils.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Hehe ... I've been here three years and never needed a car?
Why?
To pay for car, maintenance, gas, insurance, parking, LTO and then drive it between people who came from the mountain when taxis are dirt cheap and many??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pronse said:


> Hehe ... I've been here three years and never needed a car?
> Why?
> To pay for car, maintenance, gas, insurance, parking, LTO and then drive it between people who came from the mountain when taxis are dirt cheap and many??
> 
> ...


I probably don't need a car, don't need a motorcycle, and definitely don't need my boat. That doesn't stop me enjoying them, so I will have them. Each to their own.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Transportation*



pronse said:


> Hehe ... I've been here three years and never needed a car?
> Why?
> To pay for car, maintenance, gas, insurance, parking, LTO and then drive it between people who came from the mountain when taxis are dirt cheap and many??
> 
> ...


That's how I felt for my first year but I got tired of dealing, haggling price and getting stuck in a trike, jeepney, it really got old for me and my old 88 Mitsubishi Lancer, paid 65,000 pesos for it has saved me more money than it's worth on my travels and aggravation plus it's nice to get out without these creepy drivers or in-laws, no thanks.

I just drove to Sta Rosa Laguna for my annual check in, spent about 200 pesos on gas if that and 70 pesos in toll but if I hired the driver it would have cost me 2000 pesos plus toll fees, lunch and aggravation.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I envy you!
You can enjoy pain even 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

pronse said:


> Hehe ... I've been here three years and never needed a car?
> Why?
> To pay for car, maintenance, gas, insurance, parking, LTO and then drive it between people who came from the mountain when taxis are dirt cheap and many??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well sure, if you don't mind the way they drive, breathing exhaust fumes and listening to loud Filipino radio stations. Then no problem. We put our A/C on recirc before leaving our complex and it never goes off. And we drive defensively. And my car has airbags.

Worth it to me.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> And we come right back to the contents of this article:
> 
> https://correctphilippines.org/filapino_first_fail/
> 
> Fred


Thanks Fred for this link, I spent 2 hours reading and watching the 3 "Philippines Uncut" videos. Very informative for me, hope more and more Filipino's get behind "CoRRECT" to change and improve the current system that appears to be sending the country backwards for the majority, spiralling downward now for decades.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> Hehe ... I've been here three years and never needed a car?
> Why?
> To pay for car, maintenance, gas, insurance, parking, LTO and then drive it between people who came from the mountain when taxis are dirt cheap and many??
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you pronse but only to a degree, when we lived in Manila the last thing we needed was a car, plenty of pedicabs, tricycles, jeepnies, taxies, buses, LRT, MRT, PNR etc; though at times frustrating seems to work reasonably well. If I did live in Manila again I would not bother with a car. I have driven in Manila many times (pick up car from Ninoy Aquino) and as said in other posts no different to driving in many congested capitol cities around the world.

We choose to live close to San Fernando City La Union, reasonable transport in the area but not suitable for us as we like to jump in the car and take off for the weekend impromptu to destinations not serviced by regular public transport, a motorbike/car gives freedom of choice for us, all circumstances are different, each to their own I suppose.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Fred for this link, I spent 2 hours reading and watching the 3 "Philippines Uncut" videos. Very informative for me, hope more and more Filipino's get behind "CoRRECT" to change and improve the current system that appears to be sending the country backwards for the majority, spiralling downward now for decades.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


So sad. I wish more would get behind it but I don't really expect much. Most here seems to feel that Duterte promised them a better country, now they want to sit back and wait for him to deliver it to them.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> So sad. I wish more would get behind it but I don't really expect much. Most here seems to feel that Duterte promised them a better country, now they want to sit back and wait for him to deliver it to them.
> 
> Fred


Some what like religion it seems, I work on the premise "God helps those who help them selves" and as my dear departed father always said to me "and God help those that get caught"
I am not so smart when politics are involved but I do see a disservice and abuse of a wonderful people, historically repeated, another round? Time will reveal, trying to be careful here as I do hope to retire in the next couple of years and call the Philippines home, looking for positive changes for the Filipino people and hopefully a flow on effect for expats/investors.
Back to this thread, I will definitely buy 2 motorbikes, 1 if not 2 cars, suits our lifestyle, just a matter of asking/researching for the best value for money from google and other members.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Johny88 (Feb 14, 2017)

It depends on you, whats the purpose you bought the car


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Johny88 said:


> It depends on you, whats the purpose you bought the car


Hi Johny,

Very true and I hear what you say loud and clear, is it ego? Because you can? Or simple necessity? Old habits? They die hard for some of us westerners.
For us we are used to jumping in the car or hopping on the bike and not relying on other people/transport, we live fairly remotely and have no other means of public transport in our area in Australia, the joys of living in the bush, clean air, fantastic views and a 17 kilometre ride to town and a small town at that. 

A car/s/motorbike/s is not a status symbol here but a necessity, every one I know has 1 or more cars here in Oz, personally we have 4+ cars, 3 trucks, 2 4x4 gators, 2 motorbikes and a partridge family greatest hits album, most are work related and bring in income.
As said in a previous post we will have 1 if not 2 cars and definitely 2 motorbikes when we move to the Philippines, not to show off but to suit our lifestyle and needs, independence.

Do you need an L.C.D. TV? Do you need a Smart phone? A computer, not really, that is a choice/want, need? Rice can be cooked in a bowl.

As you said Johny, do you need it or do you just want it, up to the individual.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> Well sure, if you don't mind the way they drive, breathing exhaust fumes and listening to loud Filipino radio stations. Then no problem. We put our A/C on recirc before leaving our complex and it never goes off. And we drive defensively. And my car has airbags.
> 
> Worth it to me.


Hey JRB, 
The way they drive is fine, it does work and has done for a long time, no qualms from me driving in Manila, dare I say other centres. Grab your sack and go with the flow. My biggest issue is keeping your windows rolled up by law whilst in Manila, other places maybe the same, not sure but the same in San Fernando City. Air bags? Not required as the traffic is slow as you and others well know unless you are on the Skyway etc.
Loud Filipino music is endemic and nothing we do or say will change that, many times I hear a really good song and ask my better half "who is that"? That's Mars Bruno, where have you been, love the culture, the fight, the love, transparency and honesty.
Drive defensively and live longer.
If you can't cut the mustard catch a cab.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol, lifetime biker, yes, even here.. I drive plenty defensively, but they don't. What exactly "works" about motorbikes passing on the right? Or crowding you on all sides so you don't have an escape path? We lose a few a week here in Cebu in needless motorbike deaths.. Last week an expat in Bohol lost his Filipina wife when the Ceres bus overtook then clipped his motorbike and ran her over.. maybe that works for you.. it makes me really sad.. because it doesn't need to happen.. but you can't fix stupid.

Sorry to rant.. I guess after a few years of experiencing this juvenile behavior close up, it's not fun anymore. Just stupid.

I've been to the area you're going. Laguna, right? It's nice there. Seemed a lot more orderly.. noticeably less chaotic and dysfunctional. 

Enjoy..


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

*correction to prior post*

Steve, I just saw you're planning to retire north of Manila in the San Fernando area. I'm sure that would be generally the same as what I experienced before in the Manila and Laguna areas. The driving behavior is far more mature than down here in the Visayas. Also, there are a *lot* fewer motorbikes. We were shocked at the difference last time we were in Manila in October. Hardly any in comparison to the swarms we have here. So maybe I'm just jaded by the local conditions. 

Cheers


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> Lol, lifetime biker, yes, even here.. I drive plenty defensively, but they don't. What exactly "works" about motorbikes passing on the right? Or crowding you on all sides so you don't have an escape path? We lose a few a week here in Cebu in needless motorbike deaths.. Last week an expat in Bohol lost his Filipina wife when the Ceres bus overtook then clipped his motorbike and ran her over.. maybe that works for you.. it makes me really sad.. because it doesn't need to happen.. but you can't fix stupid.
> 
> Sorry to rant.. I guess after a few years of experiencing this juvenile behavior close up, it's not fun anymore. Just stupid.
> 
> ...


When you feel you are crowded in, back off, I see this in Manila often, the smart riders hang back, watch, no hurry they want to go home to the family/live another day, the educated, the experienced, in Oz we leave early if there will be heavy traffic, planning is one answer, bravado is another. The dude that races past you gets to his destination a minute or two before you/if he gets there. Defensive and aggressive driving in Manila is a prerequisite, no different to other capitol cities around the world, know when to give and know when to exercise your spot on the road, relax, push when you need to, give when it's not important, know the people/culture and know your limits.

Sorry to hear of another lost life in Bohol. I have had the joy/fear riding many buses over the years and really it's a case of close your eyes and hope for the best, prefer to be in control, own the car/bike pay the LTO, fuel, insurance, maintenance, lose my life because I failed to watch the 34th pruck in my vision, 6 cars ahead and 4 behind, oncoming? all of them.
Happy motoring in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> *correction to prior post*
> 
> Steve, I just saw you're planning to retire north of Manila in the San Fernando area. I'm sure that would be generally the same as what I experienced before in the Manila and Laguna areas. The driving behavior is far more mature than down here in the Visayas. Also, there are a *lot* fewer motorbikes. We were shocked at the difference last time we were in Manila in October. Hardly any in comparison to the swarms we have here. So maybe I'm just jaded by the local conditions.
> 
> Cheers


Hi JRB,

San Fernando City La Union, not Pampanga or Angeles area. A lot slower where we are going
but still plenty of fools both local and tourists.
Not had the good fortune to visit Visayas as yet,,,,,,,, well we have been to Palawan but never driven, buses and tricycles only and very tame from memory, provincial.
Thanks for your words of wisdom.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

galactic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Screwed-by-Ford-Subic-1055018874574431/


Mitsubishi and Ford are the only dealers in Subic? We were happy with our Lancer and service from Mitsubishi. We'll be needing a car when we return later this year. Are there fairly new used cars. Maybe hire a car in the meantime?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ...... The dude that races past you gets to his destination a minute or two before you/if he gets there. .......


Not in the Philippines but once in Haiti I saw a motorcycle with a coffin strapped across the back seat as cargo.

Now that is being prepared.


----------

